# activity after surgery?



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver is having surgery on his leg on Tuesday, and we've been told we should keep his activity level down for 3-4 weeks afterward. He's 10 months old, and I can't imagine how we're going to do that. He loves to play fetch and romp with his big brother (a Golden Retriever). Does anyone have any hints?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

An exercise pen (x-pen), a wire crate or some other type of way to limit his freedom.

By the way, you may want to avoid an x-pen if he likes to jump up and greet you. He may beg to be picked up.

Is this a back leg or foreleg surgery?


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Yes, he would be constantly jumping up to be picked up, so we'll probably use the crate more. We got steps for him to use for getting into the chair with us -- his favorite pasttime (other than playing) is to sit in a lap and look out the window. 

It's his right front leg.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear! That sounds like it's going to be challenging! I often think that if it hurts, the animal will stop doing it, but I suppose that there is still the risk he might push himself or accidentally do something too strenuous. 

Sorry, I have no ideas here! Good luck and please let us know how MacGyver does next Tuesday!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ouchie! Poor MacGyver getting surgery.  What's wrong with his leggie? I hope he comes through the surgery just fine and _listens_ to you about not getting too active on it!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Technically, his ulna stopped growing but the radius kept going and is now bowed. It's pretty significant, and the orthopedist recommended surgery to try to prevent more serious problems later. 
MacGyver looks very funny right now -- we had him groomed on Friday, and they trimmed him way down since he won't be able to be clipped again for a while. All his beautiful curls are gone (for now, anyway).


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> Technically, his ulna stopped growing but the radius kept going and is now bowed. It's pretty significant, and the orthopedist recommended surgery to try to prevent more serious problems later.


I'm sorry to hear this. Is it only with the one leg?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> MacGyver is having surgery on his leg on Tuesday,


Poor baby. We are sending him lots of HL&K. Hav love and kisses.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hopefully this surgery will do the trick .
It is so challenging to keep them tranquil even after surgery I think the best recomendation is what was already mentioned a crate . Also I would not leave him a laone for too long .
My friend left Tulip alone for just a few minutes and she was able to remove her sutures .. 
Keep us updated as to how things are progressing


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck with the surgery tomorrow.  I actually think the recovery period is more difficult than the surgery itself. I agree, don't let him spend too much time by himself. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Best wishes to you and MacGuyver - I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow, will MacGuyver be in a cast? I think most dogs are smart, they seem to know they need to rest. Keep us posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow. I hope all goes well!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver's had his surgery, and the vet reports he's recovering nicely. I can't wait to get him home. He will be in either a splint or cast, and we won't take our eyes off him! Fortunately he loves his crate and sleeps in it every night, so that's a help. 
His big brother ( a 13 year old Golden) is missing him already!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good news, keep us posted on how he gets along.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is great news!! I am happy he is now recovering  I wish MacGyver a speedy recovery  Hugs to you too


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey 
Hi MC Guyver 
Cosmo and Ahnold say Hello and they are so happy to hear all went well . They hope he will be home soon to give you little snorts and ear lickies ..
Take care and keep us posted


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah!! I'm happy for you to hear that MacGyver came through it all well. I hope he is home with you soon to snuggle up and get the love!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We're picking MacGyver up at 1 pm this afternoon. They said he's doing great.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good to hear that MacGyver is doing well and is going home today. 
I just bet you can't wait.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad to hear that MacGyver is coming home and is all better. The hardest part will be keeping him quiet. Will he need any kind of physical therapy, or do they just let it heal on its own?

Picked up Shelby from her spay last night, and all she did was whine and cry. As soon as we took the windshield off rolleyes: ) she was fine. But we had to put it back on at bedtime and she was not happy.  She is a little better today. I took her to work and left Kodi home with Grandma and she is just sleeping and not licking the area. I am going to try a bellyband on her tonite and see if that works. Otherwise, the windshield will be back on.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww poor Shelby  I hope she feels better real soon. Geez, that good ol' windsheild.... Too funny LOL. Well, Oreo will take his turn with the windsheild tommorrow afternoon. Wish us luck


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck Oreo!! Logan is 3 days post-op & doing great - except of course for his windshield He seems to have gotten used to it,it only took a day or two. Every time I try to take it off, he licks - pain!! 
I am sure Oreo will do great!
Laurie


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver's home and feeling fine -- almost too fine -- he wants to jump on the couch and play with his big (Golden) brother! We have a 10 week therapy protocol and will also take him for aquatic therapy. For the next 2 weeks he's supposed to be confined except for "contolled leash walks for bathroom breaks." We're spending a lot of time sitting on the floor with him to keep him confined when not in the crate.

Good luck to Oreo -- so far MacGyver hasn't needed the windshield, but we'll see how long that lasts! I hope the belly band works for Shelby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad to hear MacGyver is his old self. Dogs are so resilient, the just bounce right back.  

Shelby's instructions said keep the collar on for 7 days and reduce activity for at least a week. HA! The "windshield" came off and I tried a diaper. Got home from work, put the diaper on to keep her from licking the incision. Well, it worked, cause she peed in the diaper. So much for good intentions.  

She is totally back to normal, running around like a nut, and not licking too much. If I say no, she stops. I'm going to try the diaper again for bed, because I don't trust her while I'm sleeping. 

Kodi is jealous of all the attention Shelby got.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My goodness, so many of 'our' babies are getting surgeries at the same time! 

Good luck to you all! It's the hardest thing to keep them "quiet", but for some it's essential to good healing. After Ricky's neutering, he was bouncing around as usual. I didn't try to stop him. I figured that if it hurt, he'd stop on his own! lol  Besides having to get him a collar that he wore for 3 days, you wouldn't have known he'd been operated on. They are very quick healers at this young age.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

MacGuyver's Mom, I am really happy to hear he is recovering nicely. At least he seems like he is comfortable, now the challenge is keeping him from jumping  My best wishes to MacGyver, for a speedy recovery 

Irnfit, I am happy Shelby is up and running - literally!  That is great news 

Marj, thanks for your encouraging words, I am wigging out here as I wait for Oreo. I will have to get out today and just keep myself busy until 4pm when we pick him up


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy to hear all is well . I think the recovery time is hardest for Mommy & Daddy .
It is challenging to keep their activity level down . It sonds like he is in good hands. The good news is that it is the weekend and you have an extra pair of hands and eyes


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so happy that MacGuyver came thru his surgery well (and Oreo too!).
I remember how hard it is to keep their activity level down~!
One of my dogs got a cut on her leg when she was a puppy, she was supposed to wear the cone and limit her running/playing. Yea right~ She walked around like a drunk with the collar on. She was bumping into things and walking into the walls. It was funny, but sad!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

How is MacGyver doing this week?


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver's doing great -- all he wants to do is play ball with his brother (a Golden), and its hard to keep him quiet. Next week we start range of motion exercises with him, and after that we're going to do aquatherapy. He's putting some weight on his leg and doesn't seem to be in any discomfort at all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news about MacGyver!! Sounds challenging, but I'm sure all this therapy/rest and physio work will make him heal very nicely. Good luck!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It has been a couple of months since MacGyver's surgery. How is he doing now?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes, how is McGyver?


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

About MacGyver -- he's doing great -- he's asleep at my feet right now. We still need to build up his right shoulder muscle a little, but he's graduated from his aqua therapy program, which he loved. 
(Sorry I missed the question earlier -- work has been interfering with everything else right now.)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> About MacGyver -- he's doing great -- he's asleep at my feet right now. We still need to build up his right shoulder muscle a little, but he's graduated from his aqua therapy program, which he loved.
> (Sorry I missed the question earlier -- work has been interfering with everything else right now.)


Great news! I'm glad to hear he's recovering well. MacGyver is such a cutie. :dance:


----------

